# Dungeon Squad! Play-by-forum game has openings for new players



## Age of Fable (Nov 27, 2007)

there's a vacancy in my Dungeon Squad game.

Dungeon Squad is a free and very simple system - it's designed to allow you to create a character in minutes rather than hours.

Players should be able to post at least most days.

Please have a look at the Dungeon Squad rules - the version we're using is here: http://meepodm.googlepages.com/dungeon_squad.pdf - and of course the actual game: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63830


----------

